# Still no Adobe support for new Canon lenses?



## Wick (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm talking about the 16-35 III and 24-105 II. Not to mention the new 70-300.

A couple of these lenses have been around for several months. Isn't Adobe a little late with the lens profiles?


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 16, 2017)

Wick said:


> I'm talking about the 16-35 III and 24-105 II. Not to mention the new 70-300.
> 
> A couple of these lenses have been around for several months. Isn't Adobe a little late with the lens profiles?



They might be beyond correction.


----------



## zim (Feb 16, 2017)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## xps (Feb 17, 2017)

Adobe support suggests (phone call one week ago) to use the older 24-105 L profile forthe Mk II version, until the new lens profiles will appear. 
I compared uncorrected, and Mk I corrected pics with the Canon DPP 4 corrected version. DPP correction is visibly better. Interestingly, DPP corrects a lot of things in an picture, more than in pictures taken with Mk 1 lenses.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 17, 2017)

I see that the new 24-105mm as a standalone product is still unavailable in the US at major, authorized dealers.

This seems like a longer lag than other lenses, but maybe because the initial production lots went to kits...?

I still believe there was a production pause to address issues. Just speculatin'.


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 17, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Wick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking about the 16-35 III and 24-105 II. Not to mention the new 70-300.
> ...



DXO have modules for 5DmkIII w/ 16-35mm f/2.8 mkIII and 24-105mm f/4 mkII


----------



## MariaTechTips (Sep 11, 2017)

_*Adobe Customer Service: Contact @ 
*_

*SPAM Don't support Spammers!*


----------

